# Windows Defender Issues



## HomicidalBunny

Hi there,

Just last night I took the bull by the horns, and uninstalled Norton Internet Security - FINALLY!

However I ran into a problem after this. After using the Norton Removal Tool, I restarted my computer as requested by the wizard, and then proceeded to try and re-activate Windows Defender.
However, when the computer restarted, action center was notifying me of my computer being at risk, with no AV software present. So I clicked on "Turn on now" to presumably turn on Defender, and be done with it. This then led to an error code 0x800106ba. The "Windows Defender Service" doesn't start when clicking on "Start now" within the Windows Defender application.

What should I do? I've tried manually starting the service via services.msc, but to no avail - Defender thinks that the service can't be started. Furthermore, running the application as an admin yielded no promising results. I am just about to run malwarebytes to see if something else could be causing it.

Thanks,
Ronan

*PS:* To help you help me resolve the issue, I have attached a couple of screenies of what I'm seeing.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Try running this Microsoft Fixit here:

Fix security issues to protect and secure Windows automatically


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Unfortunately it says "We're sorry, but your operating system is not supported by Microsoft Fix it at this time." Just so as you know, I'm running Windows 8 Pro with Media Center.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

The scan with Malwarebytes returned no malicious files. Admittedly, it was a quick scan. Should I do a full system scan?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I don't believe this issue is Malware related. Windows Defender just does this.

Is Windows Defender fully updated via Windows Update?


----------



## HomicidalBunny

My computer is downloading updates now. Which is odd, as my computer is set to notify me automatically when updates are available. The updates are a definition pack for Defender, and a service pack for my Office suite.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

See if the updates for Defender helps.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Windows Defender update didn't install correctly. Please find the screenshot attached.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Are you sure that Norton is completely removed?

Open up a admin command prompt and type the following:



Code:


sc config windefend start= auto
sc start windefend


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Ok, I managed to install the update via the Metro UI "PC Settings" route, however Defender still says that my Virus and Spyware definitions are out of date, and the service still won't start. After the update installed, I did reboot my PC, so the update should have worked properly. I am currently updating an 'optional' windows x86 64-bit based update, just in case.

This is the result of the elevated cmd prompt:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>sc config windefend start= auto
[SC] OpenService FAILED 5:

Access is denied.


C:\WINDOWS\system32>sc start windefend

SERVICE_NAME: windefend
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS
STATE : 2 START_PENDING
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x1
WAIT_HINT : 0x7530
PID : 3576
FLAGS :

C:\WINDOWS\system32>​


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Was the command prompt ran as an admin?

Right Click on Command Prompt from the start menu and click Run as Admin.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

I did run the command prompt as admin; I right clicked in the bottom left corner of the screen, bringing up the power-user menu, and clicked on "Command Prompt(admin)".


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

On the Windows Defender popup message it says Support Information what is the error code?


----------



## HomicidalBunny

I posted the error code in my first post, but here it is: 0x800106ba


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Oh sorry, I missed that.

Try this:

Set the Windows Defender service to *Automatic* instead of *Disabled* or *Manual*. To do this, follow these steps: 

Click *Start*Collapse this imageExpand this image









, type services in the *Start Search* box, and then click *Services* in the *Programs* list. 
Collapse this imageExpand this image









If you are prompted for an administrator password or for confirmation, type your password, or click *Continue*.
Double-click the Windows Defender service, and then in the *Startup type* box, click *Automatic*.
Click *OK*.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Unforunately, as you can see from the attached screenshot, that option is greyed-out. I had also tried this earlier, but ran into the same issue. Furthermore, manually starting the service from services.msc doesn't work, as it starts, and then stops itself minutes/seconds afterward.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Go back to the command prompt and type the following:



Code:


SFC /scannow

Tell me if it fixes any issues.

Then go back to command prompt and paste the following:



Code:


wmic product get Description, InstallDate, Name, Vendor, Version /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0

Copy over the notepad document that opens up.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Unfortunately, the SFC /scannow did not solve any issues. Please find attached the exported .txt file from that second command line.


----------



## MPR

If you can't fix the issue by any other means, remember that as a last resort Win 8 has some OS repair options. The first, is the Automatic Repair that you can find by booting the Win 8 CD or USB and then selecting Troubleshoot and Advanced Options. Also, if you go to the Charms menu and select Settings, PC Settings and General then scroll down you will find the options to refresh and reinstall. A refresh will, unfortunately, remove all non-metro applications but will keep your settings intact. A reinstall is a clean OS install.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

If I can't fix it by other means, I'm not going to reinstall W8. I'll just reinstate my Norton product. It's not ideal, but to me it's better than losing about a years worth of programs, some of which I have lost the installer, or only gave me one valid key.


----------



## MPR

The boot DVD's Automatic Repair may replace files and fix settings that sfc/scannow does not and is worth a shot, it shouldn't delete any programs.

How the Windows 8 Automatic Repair feature works - TechRepublic


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Ok well maybe Ill try that when I get home this afternoon. Thanks.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Unfortunately the Automatic repair did not fix anything.


----------



## MPR

Looking into the issue, it seems that Windows Defender will deactivate itself if it detects that another antivirus program is installed (I think MS had to do this to avoid anti-trust lawsuits). I also have read that Norton software usually doesn't uninstall correctly. You might check for Norton folders left under C:\Program Files and C:\ProgramData (you will have to show hidden files to see this) and if there are then delete them. Then run CCleaner's Registry scan and remove only those entries that pertain to Norton software.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Your attached text document was not on the last page. Please upload it again.


----------



## Deejay100six

Hi Ronan, :wave:

I've been following your thread with interest and heres my opinion, for what its worth.

I'm not fully up to date with the latest news about such things but this is the first time I heard anyone say that the Norton Removal Tool didn't work properly. If that is the case, MPR's advice about removing remnants from the Program Files and Program Data folder is probably good but I wonder if reinstalling Norton and using Revo Uninstaller may be an alternative option.

@ Ronan, your idea (which you appear to have edited out) to install MSE in the hope that the installer might sort out the Defender problems sounded good to me but, in any case, I never heard of anyone who would put their trust in Windows Defender to protect a machine. I don't even think it is classed as an Antivirus program but rather Antimalware........and apparently there is a difference. Having said that, I just read that Defender is much improved in W8 compared to other OS's. There is still a widespread difference of opinion about whether it should be trusted as complete protection.



MPR said:


> Looking into the issue, it seems that Windows Defender will deactivate itself if it detects that another antivirus program is installed (I think MS had to do this to avoid anti-trust lawsuits).


I think the reasoning behind that is more likely to be about conflicts between security software as advised by the top security analysts, eg,



Glaswegian said:


> NOTE – only ever have one AV installed and running on your system. Having more than one installed may seem like a good idea, but most AVs contain a ‘real time’ scanning system. If you have more than one installed then each system will be constantly trying to check files that the other system has just checked, and so on. We often find users reporting slowdowns, Blue Screens of Death (BSOD) and other ‘odd’ symptoms that are cured when they uninstall their second AV.


Source >> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-525915.html

Finally, I've been using MSE for a long time and I believe its the best out there at the moment. Its free, easy to install and, in my experience, perfectly capable of the job it was designed to do. I frequently visit sites which specialise in malware removal and all the advice I have seen at those places is the same.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You cannot download MSSE on Windows 8. Windows Defender replaces MSSE on all Windows 8 machines.


----------



## Deejay100six

Ahhhhh, don't know how I missed that one but its apparently quite true.

Looks like most of my last post can be disregarded then. Thanks Chief. :grin:

Back to the drawing board then.


----------



## MPR

The Norton Removal Tool might also help to completely uninstall Norton and allow Defender to work properly

https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us


----------



## Deejay100six

MPR said:


> The Norton Removal Tool might also help to completely uninstall Norton and allow Defender to work properly
> 
> https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us


But, he said he already used it. :smile:


----------



## HomicidalBunny

@ MPR: Thanks for that, I'll try that in a minute, I'm just about to leave for school.

@ Chief: Sorry about that, please find it attached to this post.

@ Deejay: Yeah, I had thought that maybe installed MSSE was an option, but I quickly discovered it was not permitted by Microsoft; you can even download the installer, but it wont let you go any further.

Thanks again guys, I'll try MPR's first suggestion, and then I might try different ways of using the Removal Tool, and see if that helps at all.


----------



## Corday

If you go back top Norton, make sure you disable Defender.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

@ Chief: Apparently I'm so retarded that I can forget to attach a .txt file to two different posts. Unfortunately I can't upload anything at school, so here it is just copied and pasted:



Code:


Description=FARO LS 1.1.501.0 (64bit)
InstallDate=20130515
Name=FARO LS 1.1.501.0 (64bit)
Vendor=FARO Scanner Production
Version=5.1.0.30630


Description=FARO LS 1.1.406.58
InstallDate=20130319
Name=FARO LS 1.1.406.58
Vendor=FARO Scanner Production
Version=4.6.58.2


Description=CrossHair
InstallDate=20130807
Name=CrossHair
Vendor=Mike Lin
Version=1.1.0


Description=FARO LS 1.1.408.2
InstallDate=20130227
Name=FARO LS 1.1.408.2
Vendor=FARO Scanner Production
Version=4.8.2.25521


Description=Secure Download Manager
InstallDate=20130731
Name=Secure Download Manager
Vendor=Kivuto Solutions Inc.
Version=3.1.10


Description=PxMergeModule
InstallDate=20130628
Name=PxMergeModule
Vendor=Your Company Name
Version=1.00.0000


Description=Microsoft Application Error Reporting
InstallDate=20121212
Name=Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=12.0.6015.5000


Description=Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Single Image 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Single Image 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 XAML UI Designer Core
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 XAML UI Designer Core
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Adobe Support Advisor
InstallDate=20130515
Name=Adobe Support Advisor
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=1.6.1


Description=Blend for Visual Studio Add-in for Adobe FXG Import
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Blend for Visual Studio Add-in for Adobe FXG Import
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=1.0.40218.0


Description=Autodesk Material Library Base Resolution Image Library 2014
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library Base Resolution Image Library 2014
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=4.0.19.0


Description=Microsoft SQL Server Compact 4.0 SP1 x64 ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server Compact 4.0 SP1 x64 ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.0.8876.1


Description=Apple Mobile Device Support
InstallDate=20130311
Name=Apple Mobile Device Support
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=6.1.0.13


Description=Play withSIX
InstallDate=20130321
Name=Play withSIX
Vendor=SIX Networks
Version=1.20.0370


Description=Movie Maker
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Movie Maker
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Blend for Visual Studio SDK for .NET 4.5
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Blend for Visual Studio SDK for .NET 4.5
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.0.40218.0


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Debug Runtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Debug Runtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Revit 2013
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Revit 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=12.02.21203


Description=Revit 2013 Language Pack - English
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Revit 2013 Language Pack - English
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=12.02.21203


Description=DiRT 3
InstallDate=20130127
Name=DiRT 3
Vendor=Codemasters
Version=1.0.0000.130


Description=Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center
InstallDate=20130809
Name=Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=2.2.173.0


Description=Zune Language Pack (NLD)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (NLD)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=QuickTime
InstallDate=20130101
Name=QuickTime
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=7.73.80.64


Description=Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
InstallDate=20130127
Name=Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.5.92.0


Description=Windows Live Installer
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live Installer
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
InstallDate=20121217
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.4148


Description=League of Legends
InstallDate=20130628
Name=League of Legends
Vendor=Riot Games
Version=3.0.0


Description=Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=1.00.0000


Description=iTunes
InstallDate=20130311
Name=iTunes
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=11.0.2.26


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 ATL Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 ATL Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Photo Gallery
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Photo Gallery
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Management Objects 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Management Objects 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Command Line Utilities 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Command Line Utilities 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Windows App Certification Kit x64
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows App Certification Kit x64
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
InstallDate=20130502
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.0.40219


Description=Zune Language Pack (PTG)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (PTG)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=Zune Language Pack (PLK)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (PLK)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
InstallDate=20121217
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.61000


Description=Zune Language Pack (FRA)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (FRA)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Photo Common
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Photo Common
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.1.0000


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
InstallDate=20130502
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.0.40219


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Premium 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Premium 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Zune Language Pack (KOR)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (KOR)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=NVIDIA PhysX
InstallDate=20130702
Name=NVIDIA PhysX
Vendor=NVIDIA Corporation
Version=9.13.0604


Description=Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=ASUS LifeFrame3
InstallDate=20120904
Name=ASUS LifeFrame3
Vendor=ASUS
Version=3.1.4


Description=Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=Windows Live Essentials
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live Essentials
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Autodesk Material Library Low Resolution Image Library 2013
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library Low Resolution Image Library 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=3.0.13


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Native Client 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Native Client 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Bonjour
InstallDate=20121212
Name=Bonjour
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=3.0.0.10


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Autodesk Workflows 2014
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Workflows 2014
Vendor=Autodesk, Inc.
Version=4.0.19.0


Description=Adobe AIR
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Adobe AIR
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=3.8.0.870


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Compilers
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Compilers
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Razer Synapse 2.0
InstallDate=20130629
Name=Razer Synapse 2.0
Vendor=Razer Inc.
Version=1.11.3


Description=Autodesk Download Manager
InstallDate=20130301
Name=Autodesk Download Manager
Vendor=Autodesk, Inc.
Version=2.0.2.0


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Team Explorer Language Pack - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Team Explorer Language Pack - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Debug Runtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Debug Runtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Windows Software Development Kit DirectX x64 Remote
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Software Development Kit DirectX x64 Remote
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Additional Runtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Additional Runtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Visual Studio Extensions for Windows Library for JavaScript
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Visual Studio Extensions for Windows Library for JavaScript
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=1.0.9201.20602


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 ATL Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 ATL Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.59193


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Team Explorer
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Team Explorer
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 Multi-Targeting Pack
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 Multi-Targeting Pack
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.5.50709


Description=Microsoft Expression Encoder 4 Screen Capture Codec
InstallDate=20121210
Name=Microsoft Expression Encoder 4 Screen Capture Codec
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.0.4276.0


Description=Microsoft System CLR Types for SQL Server 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft System CLR Types for SQL Server 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Performance Collection Tools - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Performance Collection Tools - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Blend for Visual Studio 2012
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Blend for Visual Studio 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=5.0.30709.0


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Performance Collection Tools
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Performance Collection Tools
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Storyboarding
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Storyboarding
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Applications 2.0 Runtime
InstallDate=20130319
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Applications 2.0 Runtime
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)
InstallDate=20130502
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.0.40308


Description=Apple Software Update
InstallDate=20121212
Name=Apple Software Update
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=2.1.3.127


Description=Zune Language Pack (FIN)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (FIN)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Autodesk SketchBookPro 2011
InstallDate=20130218
Name=Autodesk SketchBookPro 2011
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=5.00.0000


Description=Visual Studio 2012 Prerequisites - ENU Language Pack
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Visual Studio 2012 Prerequisites - ENU Language Pack
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft SQL Server Data Tools - enu (11.1.20627.00)
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server Data Tools - enu (11.1.20627.00)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.1.20627.00


Description=Windows Live SOXE Definitions
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Microsoft Silverlight 5 SDK
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Silverlight 5 SDK
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=5.0.61118.0


Description=Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=1.00.0000


Description=Java 7 Update 10
InstallDate=20130102
Name=Java 7 Update 10
Vendor=Oracle
Version=7.0.100


Description=Java 7 Update 11 (64-bit)
InstallDate=20130115
Name=Java 7 Update 11 (64-bit)
Vendor=Oracle
Version=7.0.110


Description=ASUS Splendid Video Enhancement Technology
InstallDate=20120904
Name=ASUS Splendid Video Enhancement Technology
Vendor=ASUS
Version=1.03.0002


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft SQL Server Data Tools Build Utilities - enu (11.1.20627.00)
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server Data Tools Build Utilities - enu (11.1.20627.00)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.1.20627.00


Description=Movie Maker
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Movie Maker
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Autodesk SketchBook Designer for AutoCAD 2013
InstallDate=20130301
Name=Autodesk SketchBook Designer for AutoCAD 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=3.00.0000


Description=Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Microsoft System CLR Types for SQL Server 2012 (x64)
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft System CLR Types for SQL Server 2012 (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=UxStyle Core Beta
InstallDate=20130622
Name=UxStyle Core Beta
Vendor=The Within Network, LLC
Version=0.2.2.0


Description=JavaScript Tooling
InstallDate=20130806
Name=JavaScript Tooling
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60315


Description=Windows Live Communications Platform
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live Communications Platform
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Adobe Media Player
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Adobe Media Player
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=1.8


Description=Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=Adobe Widget Browser
InstallDate=20130315
Name=Adobe Widget Browser
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated.
Version=2.0.348


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 T-SQL Language Service 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 T-SQL Language Service 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=ASUS USB Charger Plus
InstallDate=20120904
Name=ASUS USB Charger Plus
Vendor=ASUS
Version=2.1.4


Description=Microsoft Web Deploy 3.0
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Web Deploy 3.0
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.1236.1631


Description=
InstallDate=
Name=
Vendor=
Version=


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 MFC Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 MFC Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Preparation
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Preparation
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps DirectX x86 Remote
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps DirectX x86 Remote
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Zune Language Pack (RUS)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (RUS)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description= Tools for .Net 3.5
InstallDate=20130501
Name= Tools for .Net 3.5
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.11.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
InstallDate=20121217
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.6161


Description=Adobe Reader XI (11.0.03)
InstallDate=20130529
Name=Adobe Reader XI (11.0.03)
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=11.0.03


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 SharePoint Developer Tools ENU Language Pack
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 SharePoint Developer Tools ENU Language Pack
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Storyboarding Language Pack - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Storyboarding Language Pack - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=ASUS Smart Gesture
InstallDate=20121209
Name=ASUS Smart Gesture
Vendor=ASUS
Version=1.0.35


Description=Zune Language Pack (HUN)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (HUN)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.5570


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
InstallDate=20121213
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.6161


Description=Dotfuscator and Analytics Community Edition
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Dotfuscator and Analytics Community Edition
Vendor=PreEmptive Solutions
Version=5.5.4521.29298


Description=Adobe Download Assistant
InstallDate=20130322
Name=Adobe Download Assistant
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=1.2.5


Description=VMware Player
InstallDate=20130615
Name=VMware Player
Vendor=VMware, Inc.
Version=5.0.2


Description=Microsoft LightSwitch for Visual Studio 2012 CoreRes - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft LightSwitch for Visual Studio 2012 CoreRes - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Six Updater
InstallDate=20130321
Name=Six Updater
Vendor=Six Projects
Version=2.09.7034


Description=Autodesk Design Review 2013
InstallDate=20130318
Name=Autodesk Design Review 2013
Vendor=Autodesk, Inc.
Version=13.0.0.82


Description=Autodesk SketchBook Designer 2013
InstallDate=20130301
Name=Autodesk SketchBook Designer 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=3.00.0000


Description=PDF Settings CS6
InstallDate=20130515
Name=PDF Settings CS6
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=11.0


Description=Zune Language Pack (NOR)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (NOR)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Expression Blend SDK for .NET 4
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Expression Blend SDK for .NET 4
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=2.0.20525.0


Description=LogMeIn Ignition
InstallDate=20130626
Name=LogMeIn Ignition
Vendor=LogMeIn, Inc.
Version=1.2.275


Description=Windows Software Development Kit DirectX x86 Remote
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Software Development Kit DirectX x86 Remote
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Photo Gallery
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Photo Gallery
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Apple Application Support
InstallDate=20130311
Name=Apple Application Support
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=2.3.3


Description=Crysis(R)
InstallDate=20130623
Name=Crysis(R)
Vendor=Electronic Arts
Version=1.00.0000


Description=D3DX10
InstallDate=20130612
Name=D3DX10
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=15.4.2368.0902


Description=Windows App Certification Kit Native Components
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows App Certification Kit Native Components
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Microsoft Foundation Class Libraries
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Microsoft Foundation Class Libraries
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=80.50727.4053


Description=Zune Language Pack (DAN)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (DAN)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Object Model
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Object Model
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60610


Description=Shared C Run-time for x64
InstallDate=20120804
Name=Shared C Run-time for x64
Vendor=McAfee
Version=10.0.0


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.56336


Description=Microsoft Web Developer Tools 2012.2 - Visual Studio 2012
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Web Developer Tools 2012.2 - Visual Studio 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=1.2.40308.0


Description=Windows Live PIMT Platform
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live PIMT Platform
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Zune Language Pack (PTB)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (PTB)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Devenv
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Devenv
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Multi-Targeting Pack
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Multi-Targeting Pack
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.0.30319


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Professional 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Professional 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Zune Language Pack (CHT)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (CHT)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Transact-SQL ScriptDom 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Transact-SQL ScriptDom 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Blend for Visual Studio 2012 ENU resources
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Blend for Visual Studio 2012 ENU resources
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=5.0.30709.0


Description=MSVCRT110
InstallDate=20130612
Name=MSVCRT110
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=16.4.1108.0727


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 CRT Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 CRT Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Zune Language Pack (CHS)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (CHS)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=Autodesk Material Library 2014
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library 2014
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=4.0.19.0


Description=Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 SDK
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 SDK
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.5.50709


Description=Windows Live UX Platform
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live UX Platform
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Prerequisites for SSDT 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Prerequisites for SSDT 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Google Update Helper
InstallDate=20130713
Name=Google Update Helper
Vendor=Google Inc.
Version=1.3.21.153


Description=LocalESPCui for en-us
InstallDate=20130501
Name=LocalESPCui for en-us
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Zune Language Pack (ELL)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (ELL)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Compilers - ENU Resources
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Compilers - ENU Resources
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=JavaScript Tooling
InstallDate=20130806
Name=JavaScript Tooling
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60315


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Remote Debugger Light (x64) - ENU
InstallDate=20130319
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Remote Debugger Light (x64) - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 IntelliTrace Core amd64
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 IntelliTrace Core amd64
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60315


Description=IIS 8.0 Express
InstallDate=20130501
Name=IIS 8.0 Express
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.1557


Description=Autodesk Material Library Base Resolution Image Library 2013
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library Base Resolution Image Library 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=3.0.13


Description=Windows Live SOXE
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live SOXE
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Microsoft LightSwitch for Visual Studio 2012 Core
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft LightSwitch for Visual Studio 2012 Core
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Zune Language Pack (JPN)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (JPN)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Steam
InstallDate=20130228
Name=Steam
Vendor=Valve Corporation
Version=1.0.0.0


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 IntelliTrace Front End x86
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 IntelliTrace Front End x86
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60315


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.59192


Description=Internet Explorer Toolbar 4.6 by SweetPacks
InstallDate=20130110
Name=Internet Explorer Toolbar 4.6 by SweetPacks
Vendor=SweetIM Technologies Ltd.
Version=4.6.0004


Description=Zune Language Pack (IND)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (IND)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=WCF RIA Services V1.0 SP2
InstallDate=20130501
Name=WCF RIA Services V1.0 SP2
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.1.61829.0


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 XAML UI Designer enu Resources
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 XAML UI Designer enu Resources
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=LocalESPC
InstallDate=20130501
Name=LocalESPC
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Core Libraries
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Core Libraries
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Windows Software Development Kit
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Software Development Kit
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 OpenMP Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 OpenMP Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=LogMeIn
InstallDate=20130626
Name=LogMeIn
Vendor=LogMeIn, Inc.
Version=4.1.3268


Description=Microsoft Report Viewer Add-On for Visual Studio 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Report Viewer Add-On for Visual Studio 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.1.2802.16


Description=Adobe Help Manager
InstallDate=20130208
Name=Adobe Help Manager
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=4.0.244


Description=MSVCRT
InstallDate=20130612
Name=MSVCRT
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=15.4.2862.0708


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum) Interop Assemblies
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum) Interop Assemblies
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=PDF Settings CS5
InstallDate=20130628
Name=PDF Settings CS5
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=10.0


Description=Microsoft Portable Library Multi-Targeting Pack
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Portable Library Multi-Targeting Pack
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60418.17931


Description=Zune Language Pack (DEU)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (DEU)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum) Resources
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum) Resources
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Ventrilo Client
InstallDate=20130205
Name=Ventrilo Client
Vendor=Flagship Industries, Inc.
Version=3.0.8


Description=PreEmptive Analytics Visual Studio Components
InstallDate=20130501
Name=PreEmptive Analytics Visual Studio Components
Vendor=PreEmptive Solutions
Version=1.0.2180.1


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 SharePoint Developer Tools
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 SharePoint Developer Tools
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Zune Language Pack (ITA)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (ITA)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Zune Language Pack (CSY)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (CSY)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Bamboo Dock
InstallDate=20130308
Name=Bamboo Dock
Vendor=Wacom Europe GmbH
Version=4.1.0


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.56336


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Extended Libraries
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Extended Libraries
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=ASUS InstantOn
InstallDate=20120904
Name=ASUS InstantOn
Vendor=ASUS
Version=3.0.2


Description=Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=1.00.0000


Description=Microsoft Web Deploy dbSqlPackage Provider - enu
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Web Deploy dbSqlPackage Provider - enu
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.3.20225.0


Description=Zune Language Pack (MSL)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (MSL)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=SweetPacks bundle uninstaller
InstallDate=20130110
Name=SweetPacks bundle uninstaller
Vendor=SweetIM Technologies Ltd.
Version=1.0.0000


Description=Zune
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Additional Runtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Additional Runtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Help Viewer 2.0
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Help Viewer 2.0
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=2.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Windows Runtime Intellisense Content - en-us
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Runtime Intellisense Content - en-us
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Autodesk Material Library 2013
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=3.0.13


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
InstallDate=20121213
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.61001


Description=Microsoft Expression Blend SDK for Silverlight 4
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Expression Blend SDK for Silverlight 4
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=2.0.20525.0


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Applications 2.0 - ENU
InstallDate=20130319
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Applications 2.0 - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 IntelliTrace Core x86
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 IntelliTrace Core x86
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60315


Description=Windows Mobile Device Updater Component
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Windows Mobile Device Updater Component
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 OpenMP Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 OpenMP Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace
InstallDate=20130127
Name=Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.5.50.0


Description=Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=1.00.0000


Description=Visual Studio 2012 Prerequisites
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Visual Studio 2012 Prerequisites
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Tools for SQL Server Compact 4.0 SP1 ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Tools for SQL Server Compact 4.0 SP1 ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.0.8876.1


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 MFC Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 MFC Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Data-Tier App Framework 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Data-Tier App Framework 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2316.0


Description=Microsoft NuGet - Visual Studio 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft NuGet - Visual Studio 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=2.0.30625.9003


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Professional 2012 - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Professional 2012 - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Autodesk Material Library Medium Resolution Image Library 2013
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library Medium Resolution Image Library 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=3.0.13


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
InstallDate=20121217
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.4148


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012  x64 Designtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012  x64 Designtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=1.00.0000


Description=
InstallDate=
Name=
Vendor=
Version=


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Devenv Resources
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Devenv Resources
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
InstallDate=20121210
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps DirectX x64 Remote
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps DirectX x64 Remote
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Bamboo Tablets Tutorial
InstallDate=20130308
Name=Bamboo Tablets Tutorial
Vendor=Wacom
Version=3.0.20


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Office Developer Tools (x64)
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Office Developer Tools (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Silverlight
InstallDate=20130712
Name=Microsoft Silverlight
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=5.1.20513.0


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 CRT Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 CRT Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=WCF Data Services Tools for Microsoft Visual Studio 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=WCF Data Services Tools for Microsoft Visual Studio 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=5.0.50710.0


Description=Zune Language Pack (SVE)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (SVE)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
InstallDate=20130623
Name=Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=1.1.4322


Description=Intel® Trusted Connect Service Client
InstallDate=20120904
Name=Intel® Trusted Connect Service Client
Vendor=Intel Corporation
Version=1.24.388.1


Description=DayZ Commander
InstallDate=20130316
Name=DayZ Commander
Vendor=Dotjosh Studios
Version=0.92.69


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Data-Tier App Framework 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Data-Tier App Framework 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2316.0


Description=WinFlash
InstallDate=20120904
Name=WinFlash
Vendor=ASUS
Version=2.41.1


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Transact-SQL Compiler Service 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Transact-SQL Compiler Service 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Zune Language Pack (ESP)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (ESP)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=ATK Package
InstallDate=20120904
Name=ATK Package
Vendor=ASUS
Version=1.0.0022


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Management Objects  (x64)
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Management Objects  (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum)
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Autodesk Material Library Medium Resolution Image Library 2014
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library Medium Resolution Image Library 2014
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=4.0.19.0


Description=Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=1.00.0000


Description=Windows Live Photo Common
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live Photo Common
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=SketchUp Pro 8
InstallDate=20130208
Name=SketchUp Pro 8
Vendor=Trimble Navigation Limited
Version=3.0.15158


Description=Microsoft SQL Server System CLR Types (x64)
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server System CLR Types (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.50.1600.1


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Express LocalDB 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Express LocalDB 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
InstallDate=20130319
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=MSVCRT110_amd64
InstallDate=20130612
Name=MSVCRT110_amd64
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=16.4.1109.0912


Description=Autodesk Material Library Low Resolution Image Library 2014
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library Low Resolution Image Library 2014
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=4.0.19.0


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Object Model Language Pack - ENU
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Object Model Language Pack - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60610


Description=Microsoft Portable Library Multi-Targeting Pack Language Pack - enu
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Portable Library Multi-Targeting Pack Language Pack - enu
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50709.17929


Description=Java Auto Updater
InstallDate=20121210
Name=Java Auto Updater
Vendor=Sun Microsystems, Inc.
Version=2.1.9.0


Description=WCF Data Services 5.0 (for OData v3) Primary Components
InstallDate=20130501
Name=WCF Data Services 5.0 (for OData v3) Primary Components
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=5.0.50628.0


Description=Blend for Visual Studio SDK for Silverlight 5
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Blend for Visual Studio SDK for Silverlight 5
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.0.40218.0


Description=GameSpy Comrade
InstallDate=20130623
Name=GameSpy Comrade
Vendor=GameSpy
Version=1.5.0.156


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Premium 2012 - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Premium 2012 - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Entity Framework Designer for Visual Studio 2012 - enu
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Entity Framework Designer for Visual Studio 2012 - enu
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.1.21009.00


Description=Microsoft SQL Server System CLR Types
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server System CLR Types
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.50.1600.1


Description=ASUS Power4Gear Hybrid
InstallDate=20120904
Name=ASUS Power4Gear Hybrid
Vendor=ASUS
Version=2.0.3


Description=Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I don't see any other AV software installed on your PC.

See if running the Norton uninstall tool once again helps:

https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us

Maybe it missed some files that Defender is seeing.

I also noticed that your Java is way out of date. I highly recommend you uninstall all Java software on your PC via Uninstall a Program from the Control Panel and install a fresh copy from here:

java.com: Java + You


----------



## HomicidalBunny

OK that sounds good. I will spend some more time experimenting with ways to uninstall Norton again (I've reinstalled it temporarily). I'm in the process of updating Java, too.

As for running the Removal Tool once again after running it a first time, it yielded no results yesterday.


----------



## MPR

Some people have found that Windows 8 Defender stopped running after a bad definition update. 

Windows 8 Defender has a command line application. Perhaps you could use it to delete a bad definition and update to a new one.

Open an elevated command prompt
CD \Program Files\Windows Defender
mpcmdrun -removedefinitions
mpcmdrun -signatureupdate


----------



## HomicidalBunny

The signature update is currently running. Thanks for that :smile: Fingers crossed!


----------



## HomicidalBunny

This is what's returned when I try to update the signatures. I entered the mpcmdrun -removedefintions before doing this of course:



Code:


C:\Program Files\Windows Defender>mpcmdrun -signatureupdate
Signature update started . . .
ERROR: Signature Update failed with hr=800106BA
CmdTool: Failed with hr = 0x800106BA. Check C:\Users\RONAN_~1\AppData\Local\Temp
\MpCmdRun.log for more information

C:\Program Files\Windows Defender>


----------



## MPR

Looks like you are getting the same error message. I fear that I've depleted my scant knowledge on the subject. I sure hope that others will be able to figure this out for you.

You might post the MpCmdRun.log so someone can see if it has some info that could help.

Did you ever run CCleaner's Registry scan? Could you run it again and post any references it makes to problems with Windows Defender (without actually running the clean)? If there are some noted it may help a Registry expert here to isolate the problem.

My best guess from here is that it has something to do with 

1. a bad registry key
2. permissions
3. a corrupted OS file

Hmm, speaking of permissions you might try making another Admin account and see if you can get Windows Defender to run on it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You have reinstalled Norton again?

Windows Defender will not active at all if it see any other AV installed.

Please remove Norton again using the tool.


----------



## MPR

I forgot to add that 

mpcmdrun -removedefinitions -all

will remove _all_ downloaded definition and engine updates (not just the last one) and is recommended by MS to try if you have trouble updating.



> -RemoveDefinitions -All
> Removes any installed signature and engine files. Use this
> option if you have difficulties trying to update signatures.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Unfortunately MPR, after using the mpcmdrun -removedefinitions /all, the mpcmdrun -signatureupdate didn't complete, even after using the Norton Removal Tool before running it, and rebooting too. I was still getting the Action Center messages, and Defender still couldn't start its service and/or activate. I am just about to reinstall Norton and then use Revo Uninstaller. I'll keep you guys posted.

EDIT: If all else fails, I might have to contact Norton support and see if they can shed some light on the issue.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Okay, I tried running Revo Uninstaller, and it used the inbuilt uninstaller from Norton, but I don't think it could complete it's removal, because Norton asked to restart the computer before Revo could finish scanning for registry keys that were leftover, etc. My computer is still saying that it can't start Defender. When Norton requests to restart my PC, should I end the Norton process and finish the Revo uninstallation?


----------



## MPR

Revo has several uninstall options. Be sure to read up on the one you are using to see when and if you should let the application's uninstaller finish. For the problems you are having, I'd recommend the most comprehensive uninstall choice that Revo has.

Did you try running Windows Defender with a new Admin account? It only takes a few minutes to create one and it might inform as to whether the problem was based on permissions.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Since it was such a 'deep' program, I decided I should used the most extensive unsinstall option - advanced. Is that a good idea? It says it just does a more thorough scan for leftover files, folders and registry keys.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

The account I'm currently using is an admin account - it's the first one I created when I got the notebook and I made sure it had admin perms. That shouldn't be the issue here.


----------



## MPR

HomicidalBunny said:


> The account I'm currently using is an admin account... That shouldn't be the issue here.


Actually, there may be a permission messed up somewhere for a file or folder that is preventing the Windows 8 Defender service from starting. Rather than trying to track all of these down it might be easier to just create a new Admin account, log onto it, and then see if Windows Defender will run and update correctly.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Ok, I will try this. Should I try using the built-in admin account? The hidden one.


----------



## MPR

HomicidalBunny said:


> Ok, I will try this. Should I try using the built-in admin account? The hidden one.


I'd try that if your laptop has the option, also when you do boot into safe mode with networking.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Do you mean boot into safe mode with networking and log into the hidden admin account, and then try from there?


----------



## MPR

I'd just go to the Control Panel and make a new user account (local so you don't have to have an e-mail address) and then make it an admin account. Then log onto this account and go to Settings on the Charms bar > Change PC Settings > General then scroll down to Advanced Startup and click Restart. Then choose Troubleshooting > Advanced Options > Startup Settings then restart, where it will give you the option to start in Safe Mode with Networking. From there try to update Windows Defender.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Okay, tried booting into safe mode with networking, and I when I log into my newly created admin account, I get an error message when try to start Defender. Please find attached a screenshot of the error message.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

This is the error when I use mpcmdrun -signatureupdate (again, after using mpcmdrun -removedefinitions /all):



Code:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>cd \program files\windows defender

C:\Program Files\Windows Defender>mpcmdrun -removedefinitions /all

Service Version: 0.0.0.0
Engine Version: 0.0.0.0
NIS Engine Version: 0.0.0.0

No engine/signature is currently loaded.

C:\Program Files\Windows Defender>mpcmdrun -signatureupdate
Signature update started . . .
ERROR: Signature Update failed with hr=800106BA
CmdTool: Failed with hr = 0x800106BA. Check C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\Mp
CmdRun.log for more information


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

0x80070426 typically relates to that Windows isn't activated correctly.

Is this a Preinstalled copy of Windows?

Go back to the command prompt and type CHKDSK /r

Then restart the PC and allow Windows to check the disk.

Did you say that you did have your Windows 8 CD?


----------



## Deejay100six

Apparently there is an option to repair Windows from safe mode which may work differently to other methods. I wonder if thats worth a try?


----------



## Corday

OK, time to resolve one way or the other. Choice #1, use Norton (ugh!). Choice #2, remove Norton again then remove Windows Defender. Go to the MS download center and download Defender. If it doesn't download, you have a EULA issue and will have to talk to someone at MS to legitimize your OS.


----------



## MPR

I just thought of something. You can't start or stop the Windows Defender service in Windows 8 using the standard Admin account. However, you can start and stop the Security Center service, which monitors the status of the anti-malware software installed in your system. Since your system seems to think that Norton is still installed when is isn't, perhaps stopping this service will let Windows Defender start and update.

@ Corday -- you can't download Windows Defender for Windows 8 as it's not the same program as the previous Windows Defender for Win XP through Win 7. With Windows 8, MS combined Microsoft Security Essentials and Windows Defender and made the new anti-malware application integral to the OS. Windows 8 will turn Windows Defender off when it detects another major-brand anti-malware suite installed but you can't uninstall it nor download and reinstall it -- the only thing you can do is to refresh or re-install the OS.


----------



## MPR

Perhaps a Registry tech would know where the key that the Windows 8 Security Center uses to tell the OS that a security suite other than Windows Defender is installed


----------



## Corday

OK there are ways to go beyond merely disabling Windows Defender in Windows 8, but that's not important for now. After disabling Norton again as MPR mentioned the "Refresh" option for Windows 8 might be a good idea. You won't lose any of your personal stuff although backing up is always a good idea. It's something like the old Repair/Install.


----------



## MPR

Windows 8 Refresh will save all of your settings and retain all OEM apps or "Modern" ones you have downloaded from the Windows 8 Store but it will strip your computer of all other applications, even Microsoft ones.



> Warning
> 
> The apps that came with your PC or you installed from Windows Store will be reinstalled, but any apps you installed from other websites and DVDs will be removed. Windows puts a list of the removed apps on your desktop after refreshing your PC.


A Refresh would almost certainty work to solve the OP's problem (and if it doesn't a Reset, which is a clean re-install, certaintly will) but he doesn't want to do this because he has numerous programs installed.

However, as Corday said , it might be time to put this to rest. If stopping and restarting the Security Center service doesn't work to allow Windows Defender to properly run then it's probably best to either reinstall Norton or Refresh the Win 8 install.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

@ MC: Yes, it's a preinstalled copy of Windows 8, but I got a Windows 8 Pro key from Dreamspark, and then I got a copy of Windows 8 Pro WMC, and activated that. I'll do the CHKDSK /r in a minute.

@ Deejay: Please elaborate as to how that would work and what I could lose.

@ MPR: I tried stopping the Security Center service, and then running Defender as admin, but still to no avail.

@ Corday: I really don't want to use the refresh option apart from a last resort. Using Norton isn't the end of the world, but I would rather use Defender. That said, I'd rather be able to do work in my Graphic design class instead of getting the programs reinstalled. That goes for a lot of my classes too, as most of them use one program or another. Adobe doesn't install quickly, and nor does installing another ~20 odd programs to get me back up and running again.

As for an update, I contacted Norton support last night, and they took control of my computer remotely, and did the exact same thing that I was doing to remove Norton: Use Norton Removal Tool, delete leftover files/folders, restart. The rep then said that this is likely a Windows issue, as it seems to be.


----------



## MPR

From my reading over the past couple of days I'd say that it definitely is a Windows problem but also that it only affects certain users. It would be nice to know everyone's PC specs and installs for all of the posts to see if there was a common factor.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Seeing as about half of my programs are on the C: drive, would it be possible to copy the program files that I want to keep, and then copy them back over after a refresh? They wouldn't be moved to another directory, so the 'config' files saying where everything is wouldn'/shouldn't be any different.


----------



## MPR

No, the Windows Registry settings too would be changed by the Refresh.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Hmpf. Well, I'm going to try MC's CHKDSK /r command line and see what rocks it overturns. If that doesn't reveal anything promising, a refresh it shall be :banghead: Maybe I'll also revoke the Media Center part and just go to Pro, seeing as that's what I have the bootable DVD for. Would this mean that my D: drive would also have to be cleared and everything reinstalled, or would only the OS drive be affected by the refresh?


----------



## MPR

Since your Windows came preinstalled make sure to check the Manufacturer's website for specific instructions pertaining to OEM software reinstall.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Well my PC came OEM with Windows 8 Standard, however I upgraded to a pro edition through Microsoft Dreamspark. Would this change anything?


----------



## MPR

I don't know specifically if a refresh of an upgraded version will delete OEM software or not. If you have to, you could reinstall the OEM version per the instructions on the manufacturer's website then upgrade again using the Pro key that you obtained from MS. Check your computer manufacturer's website and the MS Dreamspark site to see what they say.


----------



## Deejay100six

HomicidalBunny said:


> @ Deejay: Please elaborate as to how that would work and what I could lose.


I'm at a disadvantage here as my computer hardware is too "old" to run W8 so I can only rely on second hand info but afaik the repair would be similar to what it was in previous O/S' as in, not interfering with your programs/personal files



HomicidalBunny said:


> The rep then said that this is likely a Windows issue, as it seems to be.


I agree. This issue is quite common which is more that I can say for the solution. The problem is not Norton related as it happens with other av's too, Avast, AVG, etc.

I would never give advice to edit the registry unless you _really_ know what you're doing but did you check the permissions on the *HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows Defender* registry key?


----------



## MPR

For those who don't have Windows 8, it bears repeating that a Refresh will strip your system of any application that was not installed by the OEM or downloaded as a "modern UI" app from the Windows store.

Microsoft is a bit disingenuous about this as it touts the Refresh feature of Windows 8 as one if its main selling points. Even in its instructions it seems to tell you to just go ahead and refresh, everything will be OK... until you look down the page a bit and see the warning.




> Refresh your PC without affecting your files
> 
> If your PC isn't performing as well as it once did, and you don't know why, you can refresh your PC without deleting any of your personal files or changing your settings.
> 
> WARNING
> 
> The apps that came with your PC or you installed from Windows Store will be reinstalled, but any apps you installed from other websites and DVDs will be removed. Windows puts a list of the removed apps on your desktop after refreshing your PC.


How to restore, refresh, or reset your PC - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Well when I did the CHKDSK, it would hang on 30% for hours on end, and eventually the computer would hibernate/crash, and I would be unable to complete the CHKDSK. I eventually gave up, and tried checking perms for the registry key that Deejay suggested (as a SysAdmin - the hidden Administrator account), but I get an 'Access denied' error when updating them. Please refer to the attached screenshots for more detail. Furthermore, when in the hidden admin account, clicking 'Start now' in Defender yielded the first error message that was posted in my OP. I'd _really_ like to avoid refreshing my OS.


----------



## spunk.funk

> Well when I did the CHKDSK, it would hang on 30%


Sounds like you have some bad sectors on the HDD that are not recoverable.
You can download the ISO image for *Seatools *in my signature. Burn the image to CD using* IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the short and long tests. If either test fails, or it hangs, the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

MPR said:


> From my reading over the past couple of days I'd say that it definitely is a Windows problem but also that it only affects certain users. It would be nice to know everyone's PC specs and installs for all of the posts to see if there was a common factor.





HomicidalBunny said:


> Seeing as about half of my programs are on the C: drive, would it be possible to copy the program files that I want to keep, and then copy them back over after a refresh? They wouldn't be moved to another directory, so the 'config' files saying where everything is wouldn'/shouldn't be any different.


Please go back to command prompt and paste the following code:

Then paste the notepad or attach the notepad document to your next reply.



Code:


wmic product get Description, InstallDate, Name, Vendor, Version /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0




HomicidalBunny said:


> Well when I did the CHKDSK, it would hang on 30% for hours on end, and eventually the computer would hibernate/crash, and I would be unable to complete the CHKDSK. I eventually gave up, and tried checking perms for the registry key that Deejay suggested (as a SysAdmin - the hidden Administrator account), but I get an 'Access denied' error when updating them. Please refer to the attached screenshots for more detail. Furthermore, when in the hidden admin account, clicking 'Start now' in Defender yielded the first error message that was posted in my OP. I'd _really_ like to avoid refreshing my OS.


Please follow Spunk's suggestion above or this guide with pictures: 

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Deejay100six

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> 0x80070426 typically relates to that Windows isn't activated correctly.


I wonder if the Software Licensing Service has been stopped.



> Click on the Start button
> in the Search box, type
> SERVICES.MSC
> and hit the Enter key
> accept the UAC prompt, and the Services console should appear.
> Look down the list for the Software Licensing Service.
> right-click on it, and select Properties.
> Ensure that the Startup type is set to Automatic, and attempt to start the service
> If the service fails to start, make a note of the EXACT error message.
> If the service starts, and then almost immediately stops, you may have malware.


Source I know this thread relates to Vista, I just keep hoping that some things are still the same in W8 as other versions.

Thanks Noel. :thumb:

@ Ronan, have there been any problems with Windows Update?


----------



## Deejay100six

Looking back through your thread, I can see that you did indeed have problems with updates.

Have you tried updating manually from this page?

Get the latest definitions - Microsoft Malware Protection Center


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello,

How to turn on - Windows Defender on Windows 8

Control panel
Windows Defender
Settings - Tab
Turn on real time protection 
Adjust any other settings

Note: If this didn't work for you after uninstalling Norton then your operating system is corrupted either with bad files or malware.

Here`s the start of corruption:

Java Auto Updater

Description=Java 7 Update 10
InstallDate=20130102
Name=Java 7 Update 10
Vendor=Oracle
Version=7.0.100

Description=Java 7 Update 11 (64-bit)
InstallDate=20130115
Name=Java 7 Update 11 (64-bit)
Vendor=Oracle
Version=7.0.110

ITunes and Quicktime are out of date.

My strong advice here is to reinstall windows 8 Pro fresh.
You should be able to use same code to reinstall windows 8 Pro.
Make sure the computer is offline until you are at the desktop and have installed
full protection on computer before you get computer online to run updates.

Note: today it only takes a second or so to catch infections online from a non- protected computer.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

@ Riskyone: When in the Defender application, I can't click on any tabs, they are all greyed-out. I can ONLY click on 'Start now'.

@ Deejay: I'm currently downloading the latest definitions from the link you provided.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Please don't forget about my post #73 above.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Running "wmic product get Description, InstallDate, Name, Vendor, Version /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0" now, and I can't do the SeaTools test until I get home to burn the .iso to a cd. Speaking of which, would it work if I mounted the image via DaemonTools?


EDIT: Here is the result of the "wmic product get Description, InstallDate, Name, Vendor, Version /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0":



Code:


Description=FARO LS 1.1.501.0 (64bit)
InstallDate=20130515
Name=FARO LS 1.1.501.0 (64bit)
Vendor=FARO Scanner Production
Version=5.1.0.30630


Description=FARO LS 1.1.406.58
InstallDate=20130319
Name=FARO LS 1.1.406.58
Vendor=FARO Scanner Production
Version=4.6.58.2


Description=CrossHair
InstallDate=20130807
Name=CrossHair
Vendor=Mike Lin
Version=1.1.0


Description=FARO LS 1.1.408.2
InstallDate=20130227
Name=FARO LS 1.1.408.2
Vendor=FARO Scanner Production
Version=4.8.2.25521


Description=Secure Download Manager
InstallDate=20130731
Name=Secure Download Manager
Vendor=Kivuto Solutions Inc.
Version=3.1.10


Description=PxMergeModule
InstallDate=20130628
Name=PxMergeModule
Vendor=Your Company Name
Version=1.00.0000


Description=Microsoft Application Error Reporting
InstallDate=20121212
Name=Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=12.0.6015.5000


Description=Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Single Image 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Single Image 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=14.0.7015.1000


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 XAML UI Designer Core
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 XAML UI Designer Core
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Adobe Support Advisor
InstallDate=20130515
Name=Adobe Support Advisor
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=1.6.1


Description=Blend for Visual Studio Add-in for Adobe FXG Import
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Blend for Visual Studio Add-in for Adobe FXG Import
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=1.0.40218.0


Description=Autodesk Material Library Base Resolution Image Library 2014
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library Base Resolution Image Library 2014
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=4.0.19.0


Description=Microsoft SQL Server Compact 4.0 SP1 x64 ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server Compact 4.0 SP1 x64 ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.0.8876.1


Description=Apple Mobile Device Support
InstallDate=20130311
Name=Apple Mobile Device Support
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=6.1.0.13


Description=Play withSIX
InstallDate=20130321
Name=Play withSIX
Vendor=SIX Networks
Version=1.20.0370


Description=Movie Maker
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Movie Maker
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Blend for Visual Studio SDK for .NET 4.5
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Blend for Visual Studio SDK for .NET 4.5
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.0.40218.0


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Debug Runtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Debug Runtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Revit 2013
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Revit 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=12.02.21203


Description=Revit 2013 Language Pack - English
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Revit 2013 Language Pack - English
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=12.02.21203


Description=DiRT 3
InstallDate=20130127
Name=DiRT 3
Vendor=Codemasters
Version=1.0.0000.130


Description=Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center
InstallDate=20130809
Name=Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=2.2.173.0


Description=Zune Language Pack (NLD)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (NLD)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=QuickTime
InstallDate=20130101
Name=QuickTime
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=7.73.80.64


Description=Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
InstallDate=20130127
Name=Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.5.92.0


Description=Windows Live Installer
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live Installer
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
InstallDate=20121217
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.4148


Description=League of Legends
InstallDate=20130628
Name=League of Legends
Vendor=Riot Games
Version=3.0.0


Description=Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=1.00.0000


Description=iTunes
InstallDate=20130311
Name=iTunes
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=11.0.2.26


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 ATL Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 ATL Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Photo Gallery
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Photo Gallery
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Management Objects 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Management Objects 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Command Line Utilities 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Command Line Utilities 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Windows App Certification Kit x64
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows App Certification Kit x64
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
InstallDate=20130502
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.0.40219


Description=Zune Language Pack (PTG)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (PTG)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=Zune Language Pack (PLK)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (PLK)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
InstallDate=20121217
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.61000


Description=Zune Language Pack (FRA)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (FRA)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Photo Common
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Photo Common
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.1.0000


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
InstallDate=20130502
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.0.40219


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Premium 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Premium 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Zune Language Pack (KOR)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (KOR)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=NVIDIA PhysX
InstallDate=20130702
Name=NVIDIA PhysX
Vendor=NVIDIA Corporation
Version=9.13.0604


Description=Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=ASUS LifeFrame3
InstallDate=20120904
Name=ASUS LifeFrame3
Vendor=ASUS
Version=3.1.4


Description=Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=Windows Live Essentials
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live Essentials
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Autodesk Material Library Low Resolution Image Library 2013
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library Low Resolution Image Library 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=3.0.13


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Native Client 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Native Client 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Bonjour
InstallDate=20121212
Name=Bonjour
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=3.0.0.10


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Autodesk Workflows 2014
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Workflows 2014
Vendor=Autodesk, Inc.
Version=4.0.19.0


Description=Adobe AIR
InstallDate=20130819
Name=Adobe AIR
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=3.8.0.870


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Compilers
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Compilers
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Razer Synapse 2.0
InstallDate=20130629
Name=Razer Synapse 2.0
Vendor=Razer Inc.
Version=1.11.3


Description=Autodesk Download Manager
InstallDate=20130301
Name=Autodesk Download Manager
Vendor=Autodesk, Inc.
Version=2.0.2.0


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Team Explorer Language Pack - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Team Explorer Language Pack - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Debug Runtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Debug Runtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Windows Software Development Kit DirectX x64 Remote
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Software Development Kit DirectX x64 Remote
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Additional Runtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Additional Runtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Visual Studio Extensions for Windows Library for JavaScript
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Visual Studio Extensions for Windows Library for JavaScript
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=1.0.9201.20602


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 ATL Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 ATL Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.59193


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Team Explorer
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Team Explorer
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 Multi-Targeting Pack
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 Multi-Targeting Pack
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.5.50709


Description=Microsoft Expression Encoder 4 Screen Capture Codec
InstallDate=20121210
Name=Microsoft Expression Encoder 4 Screen Capture Codec
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.0.4276.0


Description=Microsoft System CLR Types for SQL Server 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft System CLR Types for SQL Server 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Performance Collection Tools - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Performance Collection Tools - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Blend for Visual Studio 2012
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Blend for Visual Studio 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=5.0.30709.0


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Performance Collection Tools
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Performance Collection Tools
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Storyboarding
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Storyboarding
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Applications 2.0 Runtime
InstallDate=20130319
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Applications 2.0 Runtime
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)
InstallDate=20130502
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.0.40308


Description=Apple Software Update
InstallDate=20121212
Name=Apple Software Update
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=2.1.3.127


Description=Zune Language Pack (FIN)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (FIN)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Autodesk SketchBookPro 2011
InstallDate=20130218
Name=Autodesk SketchBookPro 2011
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=5.00.0000


Description=Visual Studio 2012 Prerequisites - ENU Language Pack
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Visual Studio 2012 Prerequisites - ENU Language Pack
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft SQL Server Data Tools - enu (11.1.20627.00)
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server Data Tools - enu (11.1.20627.00)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.1.20627.00


Description=Windows Live SOXE Definitions
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Microsoft Silverlight 5 SDK
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Silverlight 5 SDK
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=5.0.61118.0


Description=Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=1.00.0000


Description=Java 7 Update 25
InstallDate=20130820
Name=Java 7 Update 25
Vendor=Oracle
Version=7.0.250


Description=Java 7 Update 11 (64-bit)
InstallDate=20130115
Name=Java 7 Update 11 (64-bit)
Vendor=Oracle
Version=7.0.110


Description=ASUS Splendid Video Enhancement Technology
InstallDate=20120904
Name=ASUS Splendid Video Enhancement Technology
Vendor=ASUS
Version=1.03.0002


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft SQL Server Data Tools Build Utilities - enu (11.1.20627.00)
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server Data Tools Build Utilities - enu (11.1.20627.00)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.1.20627.00


Description=Movie Maker
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Movie Maker
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Autodesk SketchBook Designer for AutoCAD 2013
InstallDate=20130301
Name=Autodesk SketchBook Designer for AutoCAD 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=3.00.0000


Description=Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Microsoft System CLR Types for SQL Server 2012 (x64)
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft System CLR Types for SQL Server 2012 (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=UxStyle Core Beta
InstallDate=20130622
Name=UxStyle Core Beta
Vendor=The Within Network, LLC
Version=0.2.2.0


Description=JavaScript Tooling
InstallDate=20130806
Name=JavaScript Tooling
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60315


Description=Windows Live Communications Platform
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live Communications Platform
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Adobe Media Player
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Adobe Media Player
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=1.8


Description=Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_MFC_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=Adobe Widget Browser
InstallDate=20130315
Name=Adobe Widget Browser
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated.
Version=2.0.348


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 T-SQL Language Service 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 T-SQL Language Service 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=ASUS USB Charger Plus
InstallDate=20120904
Name=ASUS USB Charger Plus
Vendor=ASUS
Version=2.1.4


Description=Microsoft Web Deploy 3.0
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Web Deploy 3.0
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.1236.1631


Description=
InstallDate=
Name=
Vendor=
Version=


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 MFC Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 MFC Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Preparation
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Preparation
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps DirectX x86 Remote
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps DirectX x86 Remote
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Zune Language Pack (RUS)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (RUS)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description= Tools for .Net 3.5
InstallDate=20130501
Name= Tools for .Net 3.5
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.11.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
InstallDate=20121217
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.6161


Description=Adobe Reader XI (11.0.03)
InstallDate=20130529
Name=Adobe Reader XI (11.0.03)
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=11.0.03


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 SharePoint Developer Tools ENU Language Pack
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 SharePoint Developer Tools ENU Language Pack
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Storyboarding Language Pack - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Storyboarding Language Pack - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=ASUS Smart Gesture
InstallDate=20121209
Name=ASUS Smart Gesture
Vendor=ASUS
Version=1.0.35


Description=Zune Language Pack (HUN)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (HUN)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - KB2467174 - x86 9.0.30729.5570
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.5570


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
InstallDate=20121213
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.6161


Description=Dotfuscator and Analytics Community Edition
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Dotfuscator and Analytics Community Edition
Vendor=PreEmptive Solutions
Version=5.5.4521.29298


Description=Adobe Download Assistant
InstallDate=20130322
Name=Adobe Download Assistant
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=1.2.5


Description=VMware Player
InstallDate=20130615
Name=VMware Player
Vendor=VMware, Inc.
Version=5.0.2


Description=Microsoft LightSwitch for Visual Studio 2012 CoreRes - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft LightSwitch for Visual Studio 2012 CoreRes - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Six Updater
InstallDate=20130321
Name=Six Updater
Vendor=Six Projects
Version=2.09.7034


Description=Autodesk Design Review 2013
InstallDate=20130318
Name=Autodesk Design Review 2013
Vendor=Autodesk, Inc.
Version=13.0.0.82


Description=Autodesk SketchBook Designer 2013
InstallDate=20130301
Name=Autodesk SketchBook Designer 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=3.00.0000


Description=PDF Settings CS6
InstallDate=20130515
Name=PDF Settings CS6
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=11.0


Description=Zune Language Pack (NOR)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (NOR)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Expression Blend SDK for .NET 4
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Expression Blend SDK for .NET 4
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=2.0.20525.0


Description=LogMeIn Ignition
InstallDate=20130626
Name=LogMeIn Ignition
Vendor=LogMeIn, Inc.
Version=1.2.275


Description=Windows Software Development Kit DirectX x86 Remote
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Software Development Kit DirectX x86 Remote
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Photo Gallery
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Photo Gallery
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Apple Application Support
InstallDate=20130311
Name=Apple Application Support
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=2.3.3


Description=Crysis(R)
InstallDate=20130623
Name=Crysis(R)
Vendor=Electronic Arts
Version=1.00.0000


Description=D3DX10
InstallDate=20130612
Name=D3DX10
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=15.4.2368.0902


Description=Windows App Certification Kit Native Components
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows App Certification Kit Native Components
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Microsoft Foundation Class Libraries
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Microsoft Foundation Class Libraries
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_MFCLOC_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=80.50727.4053


Description=Zune Language Pack (DAN)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (DAN)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Object Model
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Object Model
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60610


Description=Shared C Run-time for x64
InstallDate=20120804
Name=Shared C Run-time for x64
Vendor=McAfee
Version=10.0.0


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.56336


Description=Microsoft Web Developer Tools 2012.2 - Visual Studio 2012
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Web Developer Tools 2012.2 - Visual Studio 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=1.2.40308.0


Description=Windows Live PIMT Platform
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live PIMT Platform
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Zune Language Pack (PTB)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (PTB)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Devenv
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Devenv
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Multi-Targeting Pack
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Multi-Targeting Pack
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.0.30319


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Professional 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Professional 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Zune Language Pack (CHT)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (CHT)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Transact-SQL ScriptDom 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Transact-SQL ScriptDom 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Blend for Visual Studio 2012 ENU resources
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Blend for Visual Studio 2012 ENU resources
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=5.0.30709.0


Description=MSVCRT110
InstallDate=20130612
Name=MSVCRT110
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=16.4.1108.0727


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 CRT Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 CRT Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Zune Language Pack (CHS)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (CHS)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_CRT_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=Autodesk Material Library 2014
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library 2014
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=4.0.19.0


Description=Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 SDK
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 SDK
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.5.50709


Description=Windows Live UX Platform
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live UX Platform
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Prerequisites for SSDT 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Prerequisites for SSDT 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Google Update Helper
InstallDate=20130713
Name=Google Update Helper
Vendor=Google Inc.
Version=1.3.21.153


Description=LocalESPCui for en-us
InstallDate=20130501
Name=LocalESPCui for en-us
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Zune Language Pack (ELL)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (ELL)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Compilers - ENU Resources
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Compilers - ENU Resources
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=JavaScript Tooling
InstallDate=20130806
Name=JavaScript Tooling
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60315


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Remote Debugger Light (x64) - ENU
InstallDate=20130319
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Remote Debugger Light (x64) - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 IntelliTrace Core amd64
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 IntelliTrace Core amd64
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60315


Description=IIS 8.0 Express
InstallDate=20130501
Name=IIS 8.0 Express
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.1557


Description=Autodesk Material Library Base Resolution Image Library 2013
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library Base Resolution Image Library 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=3.0.13


Description=Windows Live SOXE
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live SOXE
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=Microsoft LightSwitch for Visual Studio 2012 Core
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft LightSwitch for Visual Studio 2012 Core
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Zune Language Pack (JPN)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (JPN)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Steam
InstallDate=20130228
Name=Steam
Vendor=Valve Corporation
Version=1.0.0.0


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 IntelliTrace Front End x86
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 IntelliTrace Front End x86
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60315


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.59192


Description=Internet Explorer Toolbar 4.6 by SweetPacks
InstallDate=20130110
Name=Internet Explorer Toolbar 4.6 by SweetPacks
Vendor=SweetIM Technologies Ltd.
Version=4.6.0004


Description=Zune Language Pack (IND)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (IND)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=WCF RIA Services V1.0 SP2
InstallDate=20130501
Name=WCF RIA Services V1.0 SP2
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.1.61829.0


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 XAML UI Designer enu Resources
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate 2012 XAML UI Designer enu Resources
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=LocalESPC
InstallDate=20130501
Name=LocalESPC
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Core Libraries
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Core Libraries
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Windows Software Development Kit
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Software Development Kit
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 OpenMP Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 OpenMP Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=LogMeIn
InstallDate=20130626
Name=LogMeIn
Vendor=LogMeIn, Inc.
Version=4.1.3268


Description=Microsoft Report Viewer Add-On for Visual Studio 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Report Viewer Add-On for Visual Studio 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.1.2802.16


Description=Adobe Help Manager
InstallDate=20130208
Name=Adobe Help Manager
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=4.0.244


Description=MSVCRT
InstallDate=20130612
Name=MSVCRT
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=15.4.2862.0708


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum) Interop Assemblies
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum) Interop Assemblies
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=PDF Settings CS5
InstallDate=20130628
Name=PDF Settings CS5
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=10.0


Description=Microsoft Portable Library Multi-Targeting Pack
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Portable Library Multi-Targeting Pack
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60418.17931


Description=Zune Language Pack (DEU)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (DEU)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum) Resources
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum) Resources
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Ventrilo Client
InstallDate=20130205
Name=Ventrilo Client
Vendor=Flagship Industries, Inc.
Version=3.0.8


Description=PreEmptive Analytics Visual Studio Components
InstallDate=20130501
Name=PreEmptive Analytics Visual Studio Components
Vendor=PreEmptive Solutions
Version=1.0.2180.1


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 SharePoint Developer Tools
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 SharePoint Developer Tools
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Zune Language Pack (ITA)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (ITA)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Zune Language Pack (CSY)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (CSY)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Bamboo Dock
InstallDate=20130308
Name=Bamboo Dock
Vendor=Wacom Europe GmbH
Version=4.1.0


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.56336


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Extended Libraries
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Extended Libraries
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=ASUS InstantOn
InstallDate=20120904
Name=ASUS InstantOn
Vendor=ASUS
Version=3.0.2


Description=Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=1.00.0000


Description=Microsoft Web Deploy dbSqlPackage Provider - enu
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Web Deploy dbSqlPackage Provider - enu
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.3.20225.0


Description=Zune Language Pack (MSL)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (MSL)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=SweetPacks bundle uninstaller
InstallDate=20130110
Name=SweetPacks bundle uninstaller
Vendor=SweetIM Technologies Ltd.
Version=1.0.0000


Description=Zune
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC80_ATL_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=8.0.50727.4053


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Additional Runtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Additional Runtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Help Viewer 2.0
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Help Viewer 2.0
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=2.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Windows Runtime Intellisense Content - en-us
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Runtime Intellisense Content - en-us
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Autodesk Material Library 2013
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=3.0.13


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
InstallDate=20121213
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.61001


Description=Microsoft Expression Blend SDK for Silverlight 4
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Expression Blend SDK for Silverlight 4
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=2.0.20525.0


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Applications 2.0 - ENU
InstallDate=20130319
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Applications 2.0 - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 IntelliTrace Core x86
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 IntelliTrace Core x86
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60315


Description=Windows Mobile Device Updater Component
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Windows Mobile Device Updater Component
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 OpenMP Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 OpenMP Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace
InstallDate=20130127
Name=Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.5.50.0


Description=Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=1.00.0000


Description=Visual Studio 2012 Prerequisites
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Visual Studio 2012 Prerequisites
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Tools for SQL Server Compact 4.0 SP1 ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Tools for SQL Server Compact 4.0 SP1 ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.0.8876.1


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 MFC Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 MFC Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Data-Tier App Framework 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Data-Tier App Framework 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2316.0


Description=Microsoft NuGet - Visual Studio 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft NuGet - Visual Studio 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=2.0.30625.9003


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Professional 2012 - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Professional 2012 - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Autodesk Material Library Medium Resolution Image Library 2013
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library Medium Resolution Image Library 2013
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=3.0.13


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
InstallDate=20121217
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.4148


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012  x64 Designtime - 11.0.50727
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2012  x64 Designtime - 11.0.50727
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86_x64
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86_x64
Vendor=Adobe
Version=1.00.0000


Description=
InstallDate=
Name=
Vendor=
Version=


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Devenv Resources
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Devenv Resources
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
InstallDate=20121210
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps DirectX x64 Remote
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps DirectX x64 Remote
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


Description=Bamboo Tablets Tutorial
InstallDate=20130308
Name=Bamboo Tablets Tutorial
Vendor=Wacom
Version=3.0.20


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Office Developer Tools (x64)
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Office Developer Tools (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Microsoft Silverlight
InstallDate=20130712
Name=Microsoft Silverlight
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=5.1.20513.0


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 CRT Runtime 9.0.30729
InstallDate=20130227
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 CRT Runtime 9.0.30729
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=WCF Data Services Tools for Microsoft Visual Studio 2012
InstallDate=20130501
Name=WCF Data Services Tools for Microsoft Visual Studio 2012
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=5.0.50710.0


Description=Zune Language Pack (SVE)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (SVE)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
InstallDate=20130623
Name=Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=1.1.4322


Description=Intel® Trusted Connect Service Client
InstallDate=20120904
Name=Intel® Trusted Connect Service Client
Vendor=Intel Corporation
Version=1.24.388.1


Description=DayZ Commander
InstallDate=20130316
Name=DayZ Commander
Vendor=Dotjosh Studios
Version=0.92.69


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Data-Tier App Framework 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Data-Tier App Framework 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2316.0


Description=WinFlash
InstallDate=20120904
Name=WinFlash
Vendor=ASUS
Version=2.41.1


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Transact-SQL Compiler Service 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Transact-SQL Compiler Service 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Zune Language Pack (ESP)
InstallDate=20130426
Name=Zune Language Pack (ESP)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=04.08.2345.00


Description=ATK Package
InstallDate=20120904
Name=ATK Package
Vendor=ASUS
Version=1.0.0022


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Management Objects  (x64)
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Management Objects  (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum)
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio 2012 Shell (Minimum)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Autodesk Material Library Medium Resolution Image Library 2014
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library Medium Resolution Image Library 2014
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=4.0.19.0


Description=Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86
InstallDate=20130628
Name=Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86
Vendor=Adobe
Version=1.00.0000


Description=Windows Live Photo Common
InstallDate=20130612
Name=Windows Live Photo Common
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=16.4.3508.0205


Description=SketchUp Pro 8
InstallDate=20130208
Name=SketchUp Pro 8
Vendor=Trimble Navigation Limited
Version=3.0.15158


Description=Microsoft SQL Server System CLR Types (x64)
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server System CLR Types (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.50.1600.1


Description=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Express LocalDB 
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server 2012 Express LocalDB 
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.2100.60


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
InstallDate=20130319
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729


Description=MSVCRT110_amd64
InstallDate=20130612
Name=MSVCRT110_amd64
Vendor=Microsoft
Version=16.4.1109.0912


Description=Autodesk Material Library Low Resolution Image Library 2014
InstallDate=20130516
Name=Autodesk Material Library Low Resolution Image Library 2014
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=4.0.19.0


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Object Model Language Pack - ENU
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Team Foundation Server 2012 Object Model Language Pack - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.60610


Description=Microsoft Portable Library Multi-Targeting Pack Language Pack - enu
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Portable Library Multi-Targeting Pack Language Pack - enu
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50709.17929


Description=Java Auto Updater
InstallDate=20130820
Name=Java Auto Updater
Vendor=Sun Microsystems, Inc.
Version=2.1.9.5


Description=WCF Data Services 5.0 (for OData v3) Primary Components
InstallDate=20130501
Name=WCF Data Services 5.0 (for OData v3) Primary Components
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=5.0.50628.0


Description=Blend for Visual Studio SDK for Silverlight 5
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Blend for Visual Studio SDK for Silverlight 5
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.0.40218.0


Description=GameSpy Comrade
InstallDate=20130623
Name=GameSpy Comrade
Vendor=GameSpy
Version=1.5.0.156


Description=Microsoft Visual Studio Premium 2012 - ENU
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft Visual Studio Premium 2012 - ENU
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.0.50727


Description=Entity Framework Designer for Visual Studio 2012 - enu
InstallDate=20130806
Name=Entity Framework Designer for Visual Studio 2012 - enu
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=11.1.21009.00


Description=Microsoft SQL Server System CLR Types
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Microsoft SQL Server System CLR Types
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.50.1600.1


Description=ASUS Power4Gear Hybrid
InstallDate=20120904
Name=ASUS Power4Gear Hybrid
Vendor=ASUS
Version=2.0.3


Description=Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps
InstallDate=20130501
Name=Windows Software Development Kit for Windows Store Apps
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.59.25584


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Please do run SeaTools when you can that will help us eliminate the hard drive having issues.

Next I would like you to install the following software:

Download Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 from Official Microsoft Download Center

Download MSXML 4.0 Service Pack 3 (Microsoft XML Core Services) from Official Microsoft Download Center

----------------

Please also uninstall the following software:

I see you updated Java however you still have an outdated version:



Code:


Description=Java 7 Update 11 (64-bit)
InstallDate=20130115
Name=Java 7 Update 11 (64-bit)
Vendor=Oracle
Version=7.0.110

Please go into Uninstall a Program and remove that.


Next uninstall this toolbar here:



Code:


Description=Internet Explorer Toolbar 4.6 by SweetPacks
InstallDate=20130110
Name=Internet Explorer Toolbar 4.6 by SweetPacks
Vendor=SweetIM Technologies Ltd.
Version=4.6.0004




Code:


Description=SweetPacks bundle uninstaller
InstallDate=20130110
Name=SweetPacks bundle uninstaller
Vendor=SweetIM Technologies Ltd.
Version=1.0.0000

Toolbars offer security holes within the browser and slow down system performance.

You have an outdated version of LogMeIn:



Code:


Description=LogMeIn Ignition
InstallDate=20130626
Name=LogMeIn Ignition
Vendor=LogMeIn, Inc.
Version=1.2.275

Please install the outdated version.

Remove this software here:



Code:


Description=Secure Download Manager
InstallDate=20130731
Name=Secure Download Manager
Vendor=Kivuto Solutions Inc.
Version=3.1.10

Defender may see it as a AV.

This is basically pointless software, I see no reason to keep it around:



Code:


Description=PxMergeModule
InstallDate=20130628
Name=PxMergeModule
Vendor=Your Company Name
Version=1.00.0000




Code:


Description=Adobe Support Advisor
InstallDate=20130515
Name=Adobe Support Advisor
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=1.6.1

Please remove it.


----------



## spunk.funk

If you can't burn a CD, then you can create a bootable USB Flash Drive of Seatools: How To Create Bootable USB Disk For Seagate SeaTools For DOS | Megaleecher.Net


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Well I don't have a USB on me, so when I next get the time at home, I'll make a DVD. Im currently running a full system scan with Malwarebytes, and it has turned up a total of 11 objects to be investigated. I will then complete MC's instructions for removal of certain programs, etc.


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Ok MC, I've uninstalled most of the programs you requested. The programs that I couldn't find are: Internet Explorer Toolbar 4.6 by SweetPacks (However I disabled it from within IE), PxMergeModule (It seems that this is part of the Adobe CS5 Master Collection, and I can't find a way to uninstall it). 
Furthermore, I could not install the .NET framework you listed, as the .msi said I already had it installed. Would you like me to uninstall the current NET framework and then install from your link? For reference, I have the following .NET framework programs (as seen from Programs and Features): 
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 Multi-Targeting Pack
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 SDK

I now only have Java 7 Update 25 installed.

I'll run SeaTools tomorrow morning.

So far I've done a dism /online /image-cleanup /restorehealth and an sfc /scannow. The dism completed and installed some updates, but the sfc /scannow is hanging at 'Verification 100% complete.'


----------



## HomicidalBunny

I'm trying to install the 'Download MSXML 4.0 Service Pack 3 (Microsoft XML Core Services) from Official Microsoft Download Center', but it's hanging too, at about 2/3 way through 'Publishing product information'


----------



## HomicidalBunny

Ok, the SFC /SCANNOW finished, rebooting will finish the full repair, but the 'Download MSXML 4.0 Service Pack 3 (Microsoft XML Core Services) from Official Microsoft Download Center' doesn't install, error comes up (Long error code - see screenshot).

I'll run SeaTools in the morning.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Can you please post the log of the last Malwarebytes scan?

I believe it should be .NET 4.5 RC that should be installed but SDK may be the same thing.


----------

